# Just a few pics of some of the babies.



## stha4 (Mar 15, 2007)

Im new so im gunna try posting some pics.
Im not sure if yall use this or not but what i mean by 5.7 is 5 males 7 females.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

very cute! i remember when mine were that young... oh how time passes lol. Are you planing on keeping all of them??


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww! I want one!
hehe


----------



## stha4 (Mar 15, 2007)

No i am not keeping them all, but if i do find a special one im sure i will. If anyone wants one and theyre in Texas I would be glad to help someone out.


----------



## Bloodied_Kitten (May 3, 2007)

Are they still availible?

If so, what part of Texas are you in?


----------

